# What should I buy Emu Oil or Jojoba Oil



## lacolora (Feb 8, 2007)

I want to purchase some this weekend. I basically want to use this with the mineral makeup or just to moisturize my face a little before any foundation.

Which should I buy??


----------



## chelsie (Feb 8, 2007)

I like emu oil, it's very healing, but I use it at night only..............hope this helps


----------



## MayFan (Feb 8, 2007)

What about grapeseed oil? I heard it should be quite good. Absorbed better/quicker.


----------



## SalJ (Feb 8, 2007)

Both are wonderful.

Jojoba oil is absorbed quickly and is great for all skin types. It softens the skin and helps the skin hold moisture.

Emu is also a really great moisturiser and it has anti-aging and anti-inflammatory properties to boot. Also it is good for restoring skin cells and promoting healing. Usually slightly more pricey than Jojoba.


----------



## sailalong (Feb 8, 2007)

Emu oil has made a big difference for my very dry skin. I use it at night.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 8, 2007)

i don't know. i would go for jojoba oil, but i never tried emu, so i can't really tell.


----------



## Kathy (Feb 8, 2007)

I've never tried Emu oil either. But Jojoba or Grapeseed are both good, easy to find and inexpensive.


----------



## MissMudPie (Feb 8, 2007)

I like Emu oil, but it's expensive!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 8, 2007)

ive used both and i prefer emu oil better.

for some reason jojoba oil made me break out, so now im just trying to finish the bottle up by using it in baths.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 9, 2007)

Where can you find these oils?


----------



## SimplyElegant (Feb 9, 2007)

You can find them in health food stores.


----------



## donthate (Feb 9, 2007)

They're also readily available on eBay.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alice_alice (Feb 9, 2007)

i use jojoba and its working ok. nothing spectacular.


----------

